# Surf fishing St. Simons



## Shad30 (May 18, 2010)

I'm heading to St. Simons this weekend to do some surf fishing. Anyone doing any good? I usually catch a good bit of shark off the beach around this time every year. The sharks should be hitting pretty good. I always catch a good bit of whiting but rather catch shark.


----------



## oldenred (May 18, 2010)

well..... if you catch the whiting rig it up live, cut off a fin and put it behing a balloon.... you'll get em in no time flat


----------



## jds912 (May 18, 2010)

shark and whiting were running hard last week off the beach. eat the whiting and use cut mullet for shark bait. st. simons bait and tackle should have some. good luck.


----------

